# Hyperdog



## wildman (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone used a hyperdog as a regular slingshot before? do you need to modify? how does it perform? thanx


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

What is a hyperdog?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Never seen or heard of a Hyperdog.

Pics???


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The "Hyperdog' is a big extended fork slingshot used for shooting tennis balls for your dog to chase. I know a few guys that modified them for shooting slingshot ammo. For a person that's not handy,it may be a decent choice for getting more speed and power but I would look at other options. The throat opening is huge and over all it is quite large. I don't have a picture of it but they usually are on e-bay. Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is that powerful enough for a clean kill? I thought tennis balls weren't that dangerous. Must be small dogs.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ain't kilt my Labrador Retriever yet wit dis ting.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

frogman said:


> What is a hyperdog?


Frogman, see my avatar.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I saw (and smelled) certain types of cheese that are tennis ball sized and that certainly can irritate, if not kill, even mid size game on impact...


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

lol jorg


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A star ship for dogs,cool


----------

